# Leftover salt



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello, Just wondering what U guys do with a leftover salt , I have about 8 tons left and no place to store it for summer, was thinking maybe I can get few 275 gallon totes and somehow put it in there but that idea looks like a lot of work , it’s about 800$ of salt If I can find a way of storing


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sea container?
Storage unit.
Unethical Pre salt for next season...
Is this season over?


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Do you have a source for cheap used totes? Cut the top off, fill it up, then wrap a tarp around it. That’s just the right amount where it’s enough you hate to throw it away but not enough to spend big bucks on a storage setup. If it was me and the pile was out of the way I’d probably just tarp the whole pile. If the pile is in the way, I’d probably call another outfit and see if they wanted a killer deal on some salt


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

If you'll deliver it to st. Paul I won't charge a dump fee


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Sell it, unless you need long term storage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've seen a bit less than that left in spreaders...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've seen a bit less than that left in spreaders...


A bit???....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> A bit???....


Isn't that what I said?


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

How about tote bags.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Onetonbags.com


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I wouldn't get rid of it just yet


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Go into the pretzel business. Just spread it over the top of the pretzels


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Onetonbags.com


Think Old Mop sent me a link to that site a while back and I was afraid to open it.....


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Think Old Mop sent me a link to that site a while back and I was afraid to open it.....


LMAO


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I've got a solution - you can store it at my location. Scale in, dump under a cover. Got enough room for 800-1000 Tons. 

Come back in the fall and get your salt back. Or sell it at market price minus storage.

Salt farmer...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rumor on the playground is there's metric idle banter tonnes of salt left over. It's even cutting into mower and equipment purchasing. 

I've got way more than I'd like on hand. I'm sure we'll use some.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is there's metric idle banter tonnes of salt left over. It's even cutting into mower and equipment purchasing.
> 
> I've got way more than I'd like on hand. I'm sure we'll use some.


Here too - enough for 3-4 events. It's only the beginning of March. And it doesn't expire. It's always kind of nice to start the next season with a pile that's paid for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> Here too - enough for 3-4 events. It's only the beginning of March. And it doesn't expire. It's always kind of nice to start the next season with a pile that's paid for.


I have that and then some that I haven't taken delivery of yet.

Some of the sales guys are pushing pretty hard. One in particular has divisions that sell to farmers...do they ride them this hard about seed in a wet spring? Fert when they can't get in the fields?

I'm a bit frustrated, they are like minded and know God controls the weather. I can't spread salt if it doesn't snow. We're somewhere in the neighborhood of 16"+ below average. And I did not order more than I estimated we would need. I probably would have been short in a normal winter.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

28" below at the moment and on the hook for another 125 tonnes.... Ugggghhh...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've got aboot 250ish in my bin. Supposed to take another 180 minimum. 

I have the room, but was hoping to expand my bin so I don't have to tarp some. Really don't want to have to move 400+ tonnes around to do so.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

1 ton seed bags, fill from top, when you need it, lift and open bottom
https://www.bagcorp.com/media/collateral/super-sack®-seed-bags-product-sheet

check local suppliers of bulk seed, get them for free or almost free, ask commercial growers


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

Maybe you guys will leave some salt on the market for the rest of us to buy next year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

KYsnow said:


> Maybe you guys will leave some salt on the market for the rest of us to buy next year.


I don't think salt supply is going to be an issue next year.

Being in business or having money to pay for it is a much bigger concern.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Not the prettiest but it's kept the big bad wolf out for a while now


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Not the prettiest but it's kept the big bad wolf out for a while now
> 
> View attachment 202397


Is it to code..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Is it to code..


Heck no 
Old barn foundation and some blocks I made 
Tired of buying tarps

Was going to buy a coverall but the amount of trees and branches I have I can just see one ripping it
I need a skilled chainsaw operator and about two weeks and then I could clear some more land.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Heck no
> Old barn foundation and some blocks I made
> Tired of buying tarps
> 
> ...


@Mr.Markus


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Tell them how much left over salt you just bought ...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Only 5 trailers


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

One of my vendors was nice enough to postpone delivery until November 30. For $2/ton storage fee. 

But it is inside a building.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Dean - seems like you're out of room. For a very economical fee, I can offer storage. Certified scale on site to make sure your get every ounce you store. Can hold 500+ tonne.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Someone storing salt on the moon ? Apparently they have found signs of rust there .....


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

SHAWZER said:


> Someone storing salt on the moon ? Apparently they have found signs of rust there .....


It was caused by residual from the guys in BC salting every 3 days.


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

I live on private gravel road. in spring leftover gets spread onto road to dry it up faster.
also makes great weed control on sides of gravel drive.


----------

